
Standing desks aren’t going to make you healthier - kungfudoi
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/standing-desks-arent-going-to-make-you-healthier-2016-03-19
======
DyslexicAtheist
yes they are in fact a health hazard /s

[https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/standing-
desks...](https://thequickword.wordpress.com/2014/03/27/standing-desks-may-be-
linked-to-skinny-legs/)

